# burstner Ixeo Plus 724



## nosnep (Nov 12, 2012)

Has anyone had water leaking underneath the side entrance door it seems to be gettig into the bottom left edge then trapping inside towards the right hand side next to the woodwork that then goes into the battery storage area :?:


----------

